# Lüftungsanlage mit Wärmerückgewinnung???



## Alex45525 (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

Kein Teichthema, aber eventuell für die technikverliebten Energiesparer unter den Teichfreunden interessant: Wie lüftet Ihr Euer Haus???

Angeblich lässt sich durch eine Lüftungsanlage mit Wärmerückgewinnung (Wärmetauscher) viel (angeblich bis zu 30%) Energie einsparen.

Ich plane den Bau einer solchen Anlage.
Ein Freund berichtete jetzt von Problemen mit Bakterien und Schimmel innerhalb der Systeme, hervorgerufen durch Kondenswasser.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit sowas gemacht?
Welche Anlagen habt Ihr?


----------



## geha (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Lüftungsanlage mit Wärmerückgewinnung???*

Hi Alex

nein mit Bakterien / Schimmel habe ich 0 Probleme.
Nur das Kondenswasser hat mich etwas geärgert nun habe ich
es aber im Griff. Im Winter gibt es etwas Problem mit der Luft-
feuhtigkeit da diese sehr niedrig ist...
Ach ja ich habe eine Paul Atmos mit etwa 40 m Rohr ums Haus...

...ich würde es wiedertun..

Gruß Georg


----------



## Plätscher (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Lüftungsanlage mit Wärmerückgewinnung???*

Hallo Alex,

ich habe sie zwar nicht, aber 2 Freunde haben solch eine Anlage im Haus. Einer davon seit ca. 12Jahren. Beide sind damit sehr zufrieden. 
Einer davon ist Pollenallergiker und hat noch einen Pollenfilter dazwischen geschaltet. Seitdem ist seine Belastung merklich zurückgegangen.

Also tu es, ich überlege schon seit längerem sie nachzurüsten.


----------



## ösiwilli (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Lüftungsanlage mit Wärmerückgewinnung???*

Servus Alex,

auch wir haben seit 3 Jahren in einem neuen Fertigteilhaus (ELK) eine kontrollierte Wohnraumlüftung mit Pollenfilter und sind hoch zufrieden.
Im Winter wird Wärme rückgeführt und im Sommer gekühlt - zwar nicht so effektiv wie bei einer Klimaanlage, aber immerhin.
Probleme mit Kondenswasser, Bakterien etc. =0
Luftfeuchtigkeit ist allerdings schon sehr niedrig.
Bei uns wird das ganze Jahr über nicht gelüftet und das Raumklima ist ideal.

Liebe Grüsse - Willi


----------



## Silke (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Lüftungsanlage mit Wärmerückgewinnung???*

Hallo,
wir haben auch eine solche Anlage seit 6 Jahren. Läuft einwandfrei. Zwischendurch gab es mal Probleme mit dem Gerät. Das lag aber nicht an uns.
Für mich war es sehr schwer, mich daran zu gewöhnen, die Fenster dicht zu lassen, aber mittlerweile geht`s. Im Sommer läuft die Anlage nur für Warmwasser. Die Luftfeuchte ist optimal. Es gab nie Probleme mit Schimmel. Wir haben einen 2-Tarif-Zähler. Darum arbeitet die Heizung nur nachts, wenn der Strom billiger ist.
Man muß aber sagen, daß diese Art der Beheizung nur optimal für Häuser ist, die eine Fußbodenerwärmung haben, da die Vorlauftemperaturen nur bei ca. 30° liegen.
Und...30% wirst du damit nicht einsparen. Da gibt es z.Z. bessere Systeme, z.B.  Erdwärmepumpe mit Tiefenbohrung. Ist aber auch teurer.


----------



## Plätscher (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Lüftungsanlage mit Wärmerückgewinnung???*



			
				Silke schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Wir haben einen 2-Tarif-Zähler. Darum arbeitet die Heizung nur nachts, wenn der Strom billiger ist.
> Man muß aber sagen, daß diese Art der Beheizung nur optimal für Häuser ist, die eine Fußbodenerwärmung haben, da die Vorlauftemperaturen nur bei ca. 30° liegen.
> Und...30% wirst du damit nicht einsparen. Da gibt es z.Z. bessere Systeme, z.B.  Erdwärmepumpe mit Tiefenbohrung. Ist aber auch teurer.



Das ist eine andere Anlage, hier wird mit der Lüftungsanlage auch geheizt, finde ich per. Suboptimal, da mit Strom geheizt wird. 

Die Lüftungsanlagen mit Wärmerückgewinnung ziehen über einen Wärmetauscher die Wärme der verbrauchten Luft heraus und geben sie an die Frischluft ab. Da sind speziell im Winter sehr gute Energieeinsparungen möglich. Zugeheizt wird über die konv. Heizung.


----------



## lollo (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Lüftungsanlage mit Wärmerückgewinnung???*

Hallo Alex,

ich habe vor noch gar nicht so langer Zeit da einen Bericht im TV gesehen, komme im Moment aber nicht dahinter wo das war.  

Aber  hier  habe ich schon mal was anderes gefunden.


----------



## Alex45525 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Lüftungsanlage mit Wärmerückgewinnung???*

Zunächst vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten!!!

Speziell bin ich auf der Suche nach einem möglichst effizienten Wärmerückgewinnungssystem. Auf unserem Dachboden soll eine zentrale Lüftungsanlage mit einem Wärmetauscher installiert werden. Zuluft soll in Schlafzimmer und Wohnzimmer strömen. Die Abluft wird aus Küche und Bad abgesaugt. Für den Ausgleich sollen in die Türen eingebaute Lüftungsgitter sorgen. Um die Gebäudehülle abzudichten sind zusätzliche Maßnahmen an den Jalousiekästen und eine neue Haustür geplant.

Mich interessiert besonders, welche Hersteller zu welchen Preisen eine zuverlässige, oder auch unzuverlässige Technik anbieten. Gerade die Beseitigung des anfallenden Kondenswassers aus dem System interessiert mich. Und: Von wo wird angesaugt? Wie wird die Anlage gesteuert und wie vermeidet man die Lüftung, wenn der Bauer auf dem Feld nebenan gerade güllt???

Falls Ihr Eure Erfahrungen mit den Herstellern nicht ins Forum stellen wollt, ich freue mich über jede private Nachricht (PN)!


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Lüftungsanlage mit Wärmerückgewinnung???*

Hi Alex,
als Ergänzung zu den "reinen" Lüftungssystemen haben wir ein weiteres:
kontrollierte Lüftung, und Wärmerückgewinnung über Erdwärmekreislauf.  
Unser System ist vom Hausanbieter Vie..ock, auf Wunsch mehr Details, soweit ich dazu in der Lage bin.
Eine geregelte Lüftung spart 10..20% Heizkosten bei einem dichten und gut gedämmten Haus, wenn die Wärme im Haus bleibt - optimaler Fall. 
Ein Luft-Luft-Wärmetauscher braucht doppelte Pumpenleistung (2x20W pro 100 m³, grob gerechnet). Der Eintrag der Abluft in eine Erdwärmeanalage heizt diese über Frühjahr-Herbst auf, und verringert ihre Auslegung, und damit die Anschaffungskosten. Die Zuluft-Führung kann man passiv über einen größeren Querschnitt gestalten (an den gewünschten Stellen Durchführung mit den erwähnten Filtern). Die Installation an Luft-Leitungen beschränkt sich auf die Abluft. Die Ersparnis an Luftführung und Betriebskosten wiegen die Mehrkosten an Erdwärmekollektoren, Wasserkreislauf mit Umwälzpumpe und Wärmepumpe nicht auf.
Einen finanziellen Vorteil zieht man aber, wenn:
die Heizung veraltet und modernisiert werden muß über eine Firma (siehe z.B. KfW-Kredite), ein Hausneubau in Erwägung steht.
Einer Heizung mit einer Luft-Wärmepumpe aus stehe ich aus energetischen/ökologischen Gesichtspunkten ablehnend gegenüber. Solche Anlagen heiße ich nicht gut - das sind Kostenfresser und aus ökologischer Sicht auch CO2-Vernichter im Vergleich zum Standard (Erdgasheizung mit "Brennwert"). So lange solche Anlagen nicht durch lokalen Solarstrom bzw. KWK etc. betrieben werden, sollten sie nicht empfohlen werden (meine persönliche Ansicht, die in Einzelfällen durchaus von der Realität abweichen darf).


----------



## Silke (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Lüftungsanlage mit Wärmerückgewinnung???*

Hallo
@Jürgen: ich dachte, wir reden von Abluft-Wärmepumpe :crazy 
Oder was meinst du jetzt?


----------



## geha (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Lüftungsanlage mit Wärmerückgewinnung???*



			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> Speziell bin ich auf der Suche nach einem möglichst effizienten Wärmerückgewinnungssystem. Auf unserem Dachboden soll eine zentrale Lüftungsanlage mit einem Wärmetauscher installiert werden. Zuluft soll in Schlafzimmer und Wohnzimmer strömen. Die Abluft wird aus Küche und Bad abgesaugt. Für den Ausgleich sollen in die Türen eingebaute Lüftungsgitter sorgen. Um die Gebäudehülle abzudichten sind zusätzliche Maßnahmen an den Jalousiekästen und eine neue Haustür geplant.



hi Alex

viele Fragen fange ich mal an

1) würde ich prüfen ob die Gitter überhaupt notwendig sind da teilweise die Zimmertüren sowieso einen Zentimeter unten Spalt haben würde das reichen (ist bei mir so)



			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich interessiert besonders, welche Hersteller zu welchen Preisen eine zuverlässige, oder auch unzuverlässige Technik anbieten. Gerade die Beseitigung des anfallenden Kondenswassers aus dem System interessiert mich. Und: Von wo wird angesaugt? Wie wird die Anlage gesteuert und wie vermeidet man die Lüftung, wenn der Bauer auf dem Feld nebenan gerade güllt???
> 
> Falls Ihr Eure Erfahrungen mit den Herstellern nicht ins Forum stellen wollt, ich freue mich über jede private Nachricht (PN)!



2) Ich habe die Fa Paul (Wärmerückgewinnungsgrad bei 95%) - das anfallende Kondenswasser wird im Gerät gesammelt und per Unterdruck aus
dem Gerät in die Kanalisation gebracht - Hast du einen Kanalanschluß auf dem Dachboden? Und die Größe des Gerätes sollte vom Fachmann geplant werden da die Luftdurchströmung passen sollte.
3) Steuerung - über Display in der Küche (genügt ein Klingelkabel zum Gerät) - aber normalerweise läuft das Gerät im Winter durch (im Sommer aus da Fenster offen) wenn der Bauer düngt dann einfach am Display ausschalten.
4) Angesaugt wird bei mir über Erdwärmetauscher DIN 200 davor ein spezieller Außenfilter auch von Paul. Bei Dachboden gibt es spezielle Aufdachfilter dann hast du halt keine Vorerwärmung der Luft durch die Erde.
5) Preis das Gerät alleine so 2T€ plus Verlegung im Haus und Außerhalb so alles würde ich mit 5T€ planen.
Gruß Georg


----------



## Plätscher (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Lüftungsanlage mit Wärmerückgewinnung???*



			
				Silke schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> @Jürgen: ich dachte, wir reden von Abluft-Wärmepumpe :crazy
> Oder was meinst du jetzt?



Ich meine die Lüftungsanlagen mit einem Plattentauscher. Die arbeitet passiv, d.h. man braucht nur jeweils einen Ventilator für Frisch/Abluft.
Die Anlagen mit Wärmepumpe brauchen ja nochmals extr Strom für die Wärmepumpe. Ob sich das finanz. und ökol. rentiert muß man für jeden Einzelfall genau durchrechnen.
wohingegen die Lüftungsanlagen mit Wärmetauscher sich eigentlich immer rentieren (wenn das Haus dicht ist und die Fenster in der Heizperiode brav zubleiben)


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Lüftungsanlage mit Wärmerückgewinnung???*

Sorry,
wenn ich mit Wärmepumpe gemeint war. Eine Lüftung rentiert sich nach meinen vorsichtigen Schätzungen gerade so (die Investition bleibt stehen, dafür spart man das manuelle Lüften, wofür man ja kein Geld bekommt, sprich: Einsparung an Heizkosten ist ungefähr Mehr an Stromkosten). Mit einer Steuerung kann man jedoch laufende Kosten sparen, doch kostet die wiederum Geld und/oder Zeit bei Eigenleistung (über Abgleich Außentemperatur vs. Innen- und Außenfeuchte oder Staubgehalt=trübung Ansaugluft, es gibt nämlich außer "Staubstürmen" auch andere Situationen, wo eine Lüftung nicht arbeiten muß). Meine Aussagen beziehen sich auf eine Nachkalkulation des einfachen Systems in meinem Hause, und auf einen selbstgebauten Wärmetauscher im Nebengebäude. Letzterer funktioniert im Rahmen der Erwartung, doch wird von mir nur selten betrieben (er kostet, wenn auch nur wenig, so doch Strom, und hat keine intelligente Steuerung/Regelung). In diesem primitiven System für 60 m³ Rauminhalt ist zwar ein Kondensablauf, doch sammelt sich da kaum etwas (bei geschätzten 20-30 m³/h). Der Kondenswasserablauf des Wärmetauschers im Haus hat leider am Anfang sehr gelitten (zugefrorener Ausgang gasseitig), dennoch ist das Thema Schimmel keines, ich schaue 2-3 mal im Jahr nach. Die ausgehende Kondenswassermenge habe ich auch mal interessehalber gesammelt. Sie liegt in einer Größenordnung von 5 g/m³ Abluft (das geht bei Luft-Luft natürlich nur von Herbst-Frühjahr). Rein rechnerisch bringt die Wasserkondensation bis zu 50% des Wärmegewinns für die Sole. Ein Luft-Luft-Wärmetauscher funktioniert also nur im Frühjahr und Herbst gut, und sollte im Winter gedrosselt laufen. Im Sommer wird er nur zeitweise benötigt. Unterm Strich ergibt sich eine sinnvolle Laufzeit von gut 50%.  
Ich will mit meinem Beitrag keinen entmutigen, schließlich habe ich selber mich bewußt für die Nutzung alternativer Wärmeerzeugung entschieden, und versucht, das auch zu rechnen (bei Bedarf mehr). Der Aspekt "Geld sparen" reicht dafür auf keinen Fall, auch wenn man Eigenleistung reinsteckt.


----------

